# Purchasing a horse in India



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi! I live in Alberta as well, so if you need any advice about riding stuff in the area, let me know 

As for your question:
I would think that riding styles are fairly universal, as it's not a spoken tongue or anything. However, perhaps the practices are different? I just can't imagine things being really different because you are communicating with a horse, and I don't see how you'd ask a horse forward other than with your seat and slight pressure from the legs, short of voice commands. Just as I can't see a radically different way to ask for a piaffe or half-pass... but I could be just ignorant. 

How long are you in Canada for? How long are you planning on having this horse trained and cared for without you? Are you planning on buying sight-unseen?


----------



## Jatt (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Dressage,

Yeah thats cool, I'm actually from Edmonton, and born n raised in Canada, I just go back there twice a year, for 2 months at a time. I'm looking to go in sept/oct time and looking at some stud farms out there for a properly bred and trained horse. Thing is out there theres no certification or registration of horses so you really need someone whos familiar with horses to not end up with a half donkey lol, I'm taking a retired colonel from the old cavalry of the Indian army.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi! oh my goodness I love the Marwari horses! I want to go to India and get on but I don't know if they will ship them out to usa. They have sent out about 5 Marwari mares to usa and they are getting used to the snow. The breed is abosoluty lovley and I love the gait they have. How they handle horses over in India is different from usa but I'm sure they will get used to it.

Is there anyone on the forum from India?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey again, Jatt..
That's cool. I'm to the south of you a few hours, so our areas are pretty different 
I'm just curious: why not get a horse here so you can ride it all the time rather than just 4 months a year? I mean the horses you're looking at are obviously stunning, and that would be amazing, but I couldn't imagine owning a horse and not riding or playing with it all the time, but that may just be me. 
What disipline are you riding right now? Do you show?


----------



## Jatt (Jan 26, 2008)

Thing is, I'm actually incredibly busy here, I leave my house at 8 am and dont get home till about 10 pm every day, and I dont have time, I barely fit in my lessons at 7 am in the mornings, I just started taking them about 2 weeks ago. 

The reason I'll be keeping the horse there is just cuz when I go there, I have all the free time in the world. By discipline do you mean style? I'm being taught western right now, my instructor is saying I am learning incredibly fast.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah neat  well best of luck then. Definitely don't buy without seeing the horse though


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Good On you. Although I have to say it is a bit odd doing that. When I say this, I don't mean it to offend you. It's just something I wouldn't do. But when I read your other posts, it seems fair.
They are really stunning horses. I would love to own one!


----------

